# brancher un videoprojecteur



## billboc (2 Août 2001)

bonjour,

je voudrais brancher un videoprojecteur sur un iBook, un ami peut m'en preter un de marque SONY mais il me dit qu'il faut une sortie video (Mini DIN 4 broches) sur l'iBook, et je ne sais pas si il y a ça sur un iBook ou si on peut trouver une solution pour en brancher un ?

merci à vous !
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2001)

Le iBook dispose d'une sortie VGA, mais les sony ont tous des entrées VGA non ? je m'avvance un peu bcp mais ca m'étonnes qu'un projcteur vidéo n'aye qu'une entrée analogique.

Mais c'est un vieux projecteur alors ?


@++

[03 août 2001 : message édité par McLaurent]


----------



## Télémac (3 Août 2001)

S'lut

En règle générale les vidéos proj ont des entrées analogiques + Numériques.

Il suffit que tu branches la sortie VGA et/ou SVGA ( prise pour brancher un moniteur externe) de la sortie de ton ordinateur sur le vidéo Proj.

Les pblms classiques qui existent sont imputables au fait que  bon nombre de vidéo proj ne dépassent pas les 75 mhz pour les fréquences de balayage.

Donc dans TDB moniteur tu sélectionnes une taille écran dont le dernier chiffre (hz) soit inférieur ou égal à 75

Tu  profites pour mettre en miroir ton affichage. Comme cela le vidéo proj projettera ton animation, et le moniteur de ton ordinateur t'affichera le bureau ce qui te permet de faire des manipulations invisibles au public.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2001)

et encore, tout les iBook premeire génération n'ont pas de sortie composite... certains n'ont AUCUNE sortie pour connecter un écran ou un projecteur,

Mais avqant d'énumerer tout les ccas possible, il vaudrait mieux que bilboc nous parle de sont iBook !


----------



## Télémac (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*
Sauf si son iBook est de la première génération qui, apparement, n'ont pas de sortie VGA, seulement composite.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout a fais d'accord, et en absence de précision basée sur le  particularisme de chaque machine j'ai fais une réponse généraliste.






@+


----------



## MarcMame (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Il suffit que tu branches la sortie VGA et/ou SVGA ( prise pour brancher un moniteur externe) de la sortie de ton ordinateur sur le vidéo Proj.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Sauf si son iBook est de la première génération qui, apparement, n'ont pas de sortie VGA, seulement composite.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Tu  profites pour mettre en miroir ton affichage.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pas bien le choix... c'est le seul mode autorisé sur un iBook. re-


----------

